# Favorite Snowboarding Movies? (Theater kind)



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

My favorite is Out Cold. 








Can't get much better than that. 

I know there isn't a ton of movies dealing with snowboarding but oh well.
Post your favorite.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i have only seen shred on comedy central. so, thats mine by default


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Let me start off by saying, Shred blows. Out Cold is by far better, and an older one that I liked is Ski Patrol, limited Snowboarding because it wasn't quite as popular yet but pretty damn funny.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Out Cold and Ski Patrol win, hands down. They are the two best snowsport comedy movies I have ever watched.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Lol Out Cold... I love how Todd Richards is in the movie but doesn't snowboard. IIRC he's the guy in the wheel chair. I remember going to see Ski Patrol in the theaters back in the day for a friends birthday party! That movie rules!!!


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

So it looks like Out Cold and Ski Patrol are the only good ones? haha
ahh I've never seen Ski Patrol. Definetly going to have to rent that soon.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

You can see Ski Patrol for free over on Hulu


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Hot Tub Time Machine was a classic. It had very little riding but still pretty dang funny


----------

